# Looking for people interested in getting together in Seoul and/or school recommendations



## chen yaolong (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi guys

I am new to this forum, my name is Will and my background is in Chinese martial arts, which I studied mostly in China over the past 7 years. I am currently living in Seoul, near Kyung Hee university and will be staying here until March 2015.

I would love to meet anybody else in Seoul who is interested to get together and hang out/train together etc

Also, if anybody could give me the lowdown on the best clubs/teachers here, that would be great. From what I have read about, Hapkido and Taekkyon look to interest me the most, but am open to other suggestions too.

Thanks 

Will


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Welcome to MT.  I haven't been to Seoul since 1987.  But my GM had several Masters/Grand Masters who had schools in his Kwan there.  He also had some in Taegu.  As I am sure you know, Hapkido is a grappling art, and rather hard on opponents.  What you would still no doubt find the most of would be Tae Kwan Do.  There would also be Tang Soo Do, Hwa Rang Do, and Mu Duk Kwan.  Kung Fu and Judo are also there.  Judo had a bit of a bad reputation as a lot of gangsters trained in it, but never tested to avoid legal problems if they got into a fight.  The newspapers euphemistically referred to them as Judo School Dropouts.  I am sure there must be legitimate Judo schools as well.

I don't know what you are looking for in another martial art, but I can recommend Hapkido.  It is a good grappling art.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 11, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT.  I haven't been to Seoul since 1987.  But my GM had several Masters/Grand Masters who had schools in his Kwan there.  He also had some in Taegu.  As I am sure you know, Hapkido is a grappling art, and rather hard on opponents.  What you would still no doubt find the most of would be Tae Kwan Do.  There would also be Tang Soo Do, Hwa Rang Do, and Mu Duk Kwan.  Kung Fu and Judo are also there.  Judo had a bit of a bad reputation as a lot of gangsters trained in it, but never tested to avoid legal problems if they got into a fight.  The newspapers euphemistically referred to them as Judo School Dropouts.  I am sure there must be legitimate Judo schools as well.
> 
> I don't know what you are looking for in another martial art, but I can recommend Hapkido.  It is a good grappling art.



Minor point, but Moo Duk Kwan (note spelling...) is not an art. It is a school. Moo Duk Kwan schools teach Tae Kwon Do, Tang Soo Do or Soo Bahk Do, depending on the point at which they separated from GM Hwang Kee.
Our own branch, as an example, descends from GM Wang H "Bobby" Kim, who was a student under GM Hwang until GM Hwang left the unification movement to return to teaching Tang Soo Do (and eventually Soo Bahk Do). GM Kim stayed as a student under GM KIM, Kang Ik (the second KJN of the MDK) with the unification movement. As a result, we teach Taekwondo, though not strictly as it is taught in a purely Kukkiwon school.


----------



## chen yaolong (Sep 16, 2014)

thanks. im more interested in hapkido.... at the moment i feel it will help me improve areas which are lacking in my MA

taekkyon looks really interesting too.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Sep 17, 2014)

Not sure about hapkido or taekkyon, but our dojang (Arirang Taekwondo Club) is maybe the largest adult only clubs in Korea. We have a good mix of Koreans and non-Koreans and some top notch instructors. 

We are located near Sookmyeong Women's University subway station. We're on Facebook and have a Daum cafe site, as well.

I have no financial interest, but I'm an instructor there, and it's a really good taekwondo school with lots of people who love taekwondo.


----------



## chen yaolong (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks

Ive actually just joined a Taekkyon school. 

Im more interested in training in a school without other foreigners.... its pretty much the only way Il ever pick up some Korean while Im here. Thats mostly how I learnt Chinese when I lived there.

I would love to come along sometime to visit and train together sometime though... I always like to meet and train with new people :supcool:


----------

